# days and nights confused...



## paganmama (Jun 14, 2005)

hello ladies,

i'm new to the boards, but not to our cause









so here's my question, my best friend little boy is about 5 weeks old now and has his days and nights COMPLETELY flip flopped. poor christina is at her wits end on what to do. when she wakes him up during the day ~ which she says is almost impossible as, he is completely comotose. of course her nursing schedule is all out of wack and she's not really enjoying the bf experience, plus i guess he's a tugger...i didn't have any of these kind of problmes w/my son, so i'm of no help. dr. sears websites advice was to not let him sleep continually during the day and that he would switch...

does anyone have advice??

please help!!

annielaurie ~ paganmama


----------



## mammafish78 (Jun 9, 2005)

ds2 did the same thing. he was totally confused and i was at my wits end! i was sooo tired and with bfing only you can do it so when your tired and you get no chance of sleeping i would be easy to give up, so just make sure that you reassure her that it will be fine.
my ds2 just grew out of it. he was sleeping and i was told to keep him up...tell me, how do you keep an infant awake? its impossible. we just coslept and nurse nurse nurse. he was 6 weeks by the time he actually slept at night.
maybe someone else can tell you how to keep a new babe up durring the day. but keep being supportive to your friend and remind her of the benifit of bm. and let her know it wont go on forever.


----------



## paganmama (Jun 14, 2005)

thanks mamafish...

i think it would be a lot easier on her if she was cosleeping, but a las she is not, hopefully i will get more replies and thanks for yours!









yeah, how are you supposed to keep a new babe up??

that's like asking a prego woman to fast for some stupid blood test...


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

This is so typical. Just have her keep the night as boring as possible. Use as little light as possible to do only necessary baby care and do not smile or engage the baby at night. Save all the loving, cuddling, massaging and kissing for the daytime. As the child's personalty emerges, they shift to stay awake when the "action" is.

I've run a new mom's support group for years and I hear this particular complaint all the time. My dd was like this for a bit as well. It does pass.


----------



## Boof (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Pagnmama! I'm a Pagan Mama too!

My ds is 5 weeks old today and still has pretty much the same schedule he kept while in the womb- asleep when I'm up, up when I'm sleeping. I try to sleep when he sleeps- not always possile but I was able to do this last night and it was awesome- I was so rested the next day even after being up most of the night. When he's out, I just can't wake him, so I don't try.

We cosleep so when he needs to feed at night, he's already laying next to me. We have a mini co-sleeper but he hates being in it sometimes, so we use a positioner and he lays next to me with the cosleeper as a safety guard next to him. I just get us positioned (side laying facing each other), give him the nip, and go mostly back to sleep. I don't totally fall back to sleep, but it's better than being fully awake or sitting/standing up.

xoxoxo

Beth


----------



## paganmama (Jun 14, 2005)

thank you ladies for you great advice! i am wondering, will he transition to a "normal" sleep schedule on his own, or do you actually have to do something??

i will pass along all this great advice! thank you all so much and i'm still open to more suggestions!


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

I tried to do a little of both letting her keep her echedule AND trying to keep her awake. Tell your friend there is reallynothing to do but ride it out. Even at three months old my dd still sleeps/wakes when she wants to whether her tired parents agree with her or not. I did find that playing with her in the day time near the afternoon did help as well as taking her out for a walk in the fornt pack becasue that way if she fell asleeep it was a "light sleep" an dshe had a lot of fun looking around outside. Just tell your friend it WILL get better...Good luck!


----------

